# Stoopid Question of the Day



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I asked this once before but the answer wasn't the right one.  Not that the whole thing has much importance, just my curiosity. 

Question:  What does KFTT stand for?  Obviously the KF is Kindle Fire.  TT?  

One of the mediators said Tap-A-Talk however this abbreviation is used on the battery monitor app.  Don't think they would have referred to the Kindle Fire with a Tap-A-Talk appendage.  lol

Any ideas??  BTW, FWINW, I LOVE the Battery app.  It's a great one.  I had the BadA$$ app for the previous Fire and recently saw they have it upgraded to work with the Fire HD so I downloaded it.  After a comparison study, I like the Battery better.  It's even better without the ads... for a mere $2!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Vicki G. said:


> I asked this once before but the answer wasn't the right one. Not that the whole thing has much importance, just my curiosity.
> 
> Question: What does KFTT stand for? Obviously the KF is Kindle Fire. TT?
> 
> ...


What is this battery app?


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> What is this battery app?


I think Vicki is referring to GSam battery app.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

The battery app I was referring to is Battery HD Pro... the app that I found to be the better.  Pro is $2, with ads, it,'s free.  The other app is the GSM app, previously called the BadA$$ Battery Monitor.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

KFTT was the development code name for the HD before it was announced and some apps may not have been been updated to reflect its released name, which I guess would be abbreviated KFHD. Maybe KFTT means Kindle Fire Tablet Two. Who knows.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

What do the battery apps do? What is their advantage?


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Just Wondering said:


> KFTT was the development code name for the HD before it was announced and some apps may not have been been updated to reflect its released name, which I guess would be abbreviated KFHD. Maybe KFTT means Kindle Fire Tablet Two. Who knows.


Thanks, that makes lots of sense.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> What do the battery apps do? What is their advantage?


It gives you the exact percent of charge, much more reliable IMHO than the standard battery Icon. The one I prefer, Battery HD also tells you how long you have left for various tasks, such as web surfing, reading, playing games, etc. It also will tell you how long the Fire needs to be charged to bring it back up to. 100%. Super app! And 2 versions... 1 with ads although they are VERY small and the Pro version which is exactly the same but no ads. It costs $2 and shows support for the guy who developed the app, something I enjoy doing.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------

